# Suche neues Strategie Spiel!



## Torben456 (7. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele sehr selten Strategie Titel, wollte aber mal wieder ein Titel zocken  

Was ist aktuell zu empfehlen? 

Ich mochte Empire Earth, Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2, am liebsten ist mir aber ein Spiel in dem ich große Festungen errichten kann und ebenfalls eine Stadt  

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn der Fokus auf dem Aufbau liegt und der Kampf eher nebensächlich ist. Es kann aber auch ein Strategiespiel sein, in dem es epischen Schlachten geben soll, am besten wäre es wenn es beides kombiniert  

Das Spiel sollte auf meinem unten gelisteten 2. Rechner laufen


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2018)

Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader, das sind eben auch extrem alte Schinken (aber verdammt gut).
Vllt auch CiV als Rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel.


----------



## Lok92 (7. April 2018)

Ich könnte evtl. Company of Heroes empfehlen, leider liegt da der Fokus mehr auf Kampf und man kann zwar Bauen (Kaserne etc.) aber keine Burg oder sowas.
Aber man kriegt Teil 1 schon für 3-4 €


----------



## Caduzzz (7. April 2018)

Banished Banished on Steam , ganz ohne Kampf - macht aber dennoch Spass und kann ganz schön fordernd sein.

Northgard Northgard on Steam soll auch ganz nett sein, sowie Medieval Kingdom Wars Medieval Kingdom Wars on Steam


----------



## Torben456 (7. April 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Vorschläge 

Kann man bei CIV eigentlich richtig bauen oder sieht man das Spiel immer nur über die taktische große Karte?


----------



## Laudian (7. April 2018)

Wenn es dir wirklich hauptsächlich ums Bauen geht, kannst du dir auch mal Factorio angucken. Das Spiel ist aktuell quasi das nonplusultra des Bauens, du hast praktishc kein Limit und kannst deine "Stadt" (=Fabrik) über viele viele tausend Felder bauen.


----------



## Torben456 (7. April 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn es dir wirklich hauptsächlich ums Bauen geht, kannst du dir auch mal Factorio angucken. Das Spiel ist aktuell quasi das nonplusultra des Bauens, du hast praktishc kein Limit und kannst deine "Stadt" (=Fabrik) über viele viele tausend Felder bauen.



An sich sieht das Konzept cool aus, aber leider gefällt mir die Grafik gar nicht. Bei einem reinen Aufbau-Strategiespiel sollten laut meiner Meinung schicke 3D Modelle Platz haben


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2018)

Factorio ist aber auch wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## Torben456 (7. April 2018)

Ich mag halt den Grafikstil nicht, ich mag gerne 3D Aufbauspiele in den ich schön reinzoomen kann und den "Bürgern" dabei zugucken kann, was sie gerade treiben


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2018)

Hm, dann evtl. noch Anno 1404 oder eben generell Anno


----------



## Torben456 (7. April 2018)

Anno kenn ich, habe ich aber nie selber gespielt. Welchen Teil kann man am meisten empfehlen?


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2018)

Da ich quasi nur Anno 1404 gespielt habe, fehlt mir der Einblick in die anderen Teile. Aber der hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. April 2018)

ah, hier noch "banished in 3D" (hat aber nur mittelmäßige Kritiken, aber man kann hinein zoomen )

Life is Feudal: Forest Village on Steam


----------



## leaf348 (18. April 2018)

Bei Bock auf Zukunftssetting: Anno 2070, bei Bock auf historisches Setting: Anno 1404 (mein Favorit)


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

Ich spiele momentan Total War Warhammer, bin aber aber immer offen für andere Strategie-Spiele, vor allem Aufbauspiele


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. April 2018)

Ashes of Singularaty und Grey Goo auch schick.


----------



## Tom08 (29. April 2018)

Da wäre doch Anno oder wie schon hier in diesem Thema erwähnt Northgard etwas für dich. Bin auch ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir Northgard zulegen soll, sieht schon ganz nett aus. Und erinnert mich an die Siedler / Stronghold.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. April 2018)

Und das neue Frostpunk sieht für mich auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## Torben456 (29. April 2018)

Okay, dann guck ich mir mal Northgard und Frostpunk an, bin durch meine CS Spielzeit immer gar nicht up to date, zu mindestens was PC Spiele angeht. 

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Martin0013 (21. Januar 2019)

Das Thema hier ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber schau dir mal "They are Billions" an falls du noch Spiele suchst.  Ist zwar noch im Early Access, aber das Spiel hat mich total in seinen Bann gezogen.


----------



## Genel (9. Februar 2019)

Hearts of Iron IV  - Macht Extrem Spaß.


----------

